# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Tubo transparente de PVC

## Hugo Figueiredo

Vivam pessoal do DIY.

Alguém me sabe dizer onde posso encontrar tubo de PVC transparente de 250mm?

A GF não tem.
A Mitera tem por encomenda e custa 108/m, sendo que o mínimo que se pode comprar é 5 metros.  :yb620:  

Alguém onhece outras fontes de PVC?

Obrigado! :yb677:

----------


## Rogerio Miguel Gomes

Oi Hugo.
Sim é verdade ,eu também falei com eles acerca desses tubos de PVC ,e fica muito caro mesmo sendo do tubo mais fino.
Eu estava a pensar em fazer o meu DIY em acrilico com reforços em PVC ,porque fica melhor a colagem com os restantes tubos de PVC.

*PS:*Fala com o Marcos Cavaleiro "Reefforum" pode ser que ele te arranje essa medida em tubo de acrilico e não necessitas de comprar um vara.

Um abraço Rogério. :SbSourire19:

----------


## Bruno Quinzico

Se alguma vez passares por Faro, o tubo de 90mm custa cerca de 40/m (os mais finos são mais baratos) e é vendido à medida que quiseres. Se passares por cá, é só avisares-me, que eu vou contigo.

----------


## Hugo Figueiredo

Obrigado Bruno, o problema é que eu quero tubo de 250 e não de 90. :Pracima:

----------


## Luciano Alexandre

olha eu trabalhei em uma fabrica de vidros e lá eles tinham uma peça de um lustre quer era identica a um corpo de skimer, eu coprei uma e pedi que para colocar furos um para a bomba e outra para a vazão d'agua.
o meu outro skimer era de acrilico e dava muito trabalho para regular.
desde que fiz esse de vidro não tive mais problemas pois o fato de "ver" o funcionamento interno facilitou muito a compreenção.
o problema é que tem que ter o maior cuidado do mundo para não quebrar quando for limpar.
esse tubo de vidro me saiu por 25 reais cerca de 7 euros.

----------


## Carlos Figas

em sao juliao do tujal a uma empresa que vende tubos de pvc transparente ao metro posso tentar saber se taem de 250 a pouco tempo comprei 1 metro de tubo de 90 transparente do mais grosso e so me costou 25

----------


## Melo Ribeiro

A firma em S. Julião do Tojal, está em:

www.asc.pt

Tem aqui toda a gama de produtos bem como preços.

----------

